# Xbox 360 thread



## blondegirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Does anyone else here play xbox 360?? i do and enjoy it!
i thought i'd start this thread so we can discuss all things xbox!


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 22, 2009)

HELL-TO-THE-YEAH!!!!


Gamertag: Under8d


One true love is Gears of War.

My partner gets games very early so we are always playing lol
We actually have 4 Xbox 360's. I got mine as a valentines gift lol


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_HELL-TO-THE-YEAH!!!!


Gamertag: Under8d


One true love is Gears of War.

My partner gets games very early so we are always playing lol
We actually have 4 Xbox 360's. I got mine as a valentines gift lol_

 
my gamer tag is tkm81
i'll add you!!
i love 360 !
looking forward to DJ hero!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2009)

i am also an xbox fan, ru looking forward to the new call of duty out soon?


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahaha nah, Call of Duty annoys me.
Dont like the whole respawning thing over and over. I like that search and destroy mode I think its called where if you die, thats it til the next round? But not many people play that compared to team deathmatch or whatever.


DJ hero should be a winner. 
We are getting Tekken this weekend which will be exciting but I cant wait for Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 23, 2009)

oh tekken!! so excited!!
i am looking forward to dj hero but i am wondering if i'll be able to manage it!!


----------



## User27 (Oct 25, 2009)

****


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 25, 2009)

LMFAO! Here I thought that I was the only one amoung us that had to balance my makeup budget with my video game one. Unfortunately I'm a PS3 girl.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 25, 2009)

I love the xbox. I even have the netflix thing ha you can watch anytv show or movie its so cool. My fav game is definitely guitar hero, im addicted to that game!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 25, 2009)

I play my fair share of xbox360 too. 

My gamertag is meepmeepmeep .

I'm playing lots of Sacred, UT3, and Zombie Apocalypse, but also anxiously awaiting Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I play my fair share of xbox360 too. 

My gamertag is meepmeepmeep .

I'm playing lots of Sacred, UT3, and Zombie Apocalypse, but also anxiously awaiting Left 4 Dead 2._

 
i might add you to my friends list!
i am tkm81
i love the xbox. i just got rock band 2 but havent played it yet, will play it tomorrow. 
does anyone know-are the games region protected? i have an australian xbox. i was wondering if i can play NTSC games on it etc?


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 25, 2009)

im not sure, i once bought fable 2 and it had japanese on the cover and the information inside was in japanese and a second book in english, and that worked fine in my english xbox.. duno if that means anything


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 26, 2009)

We play PAL or Region Free games.
The games we get early are sent over from overseas but we can only play these games.


----------



## User27 (Oct 26, 2009)

****


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_Suerkaz ftw! Looked it up GameSpot forums and most of the people say PAL or region free as well. 

GameSpot:Video Games PC PlayStation 2 Xbox 360 Wii PS3 GameCube PSP DS GBA PS2 PlayStation 3 for q & a's 

and the ever lovely gamefaqs for reviews and walkthroughs. 

DILLIGAF, as long as I buy him games, I can buy makeup. It's like the bribe to end all bribes...Left 4 Dead, Fallout and GOW swear the bloodier the better but he quit Call of Duty a few months back....finally. He thinks he has to jump when a game comes out and then gets mad when gamestop doesn't even give him half his money to another game. 

banana1234, how many times have you wanted to leave the dog somewhere? I wish they wouldn't have added that thing but my fiance ended up like 400 pounds off a great diet of pies. Told him if that was reality I'd leave his behind. Expansions are making the game better but I was so pissed that game was so short originally....3 days to beat. Grrr....

How many of you guys challenge your partners for most achievements? Curious here. xD_

 
That's just it. I'm a gamer that is also a makeup addict. I had to pretend that Uncharted 2 wasn't released last week.


----------



## User27 (Oct 26, 2009)

****


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_We were supposed to get our PS3 in September and I over shopped again. He's demanded it by Christmas or I lose my make up allowance and I'm not having that. I'm waiting for MM&M to hit CCO to save on one collection, doing the piggy charm sets for Nov. 5th and I've budgeted out his PS3. I always have a game plan I can stick to.

Worst thing I'm having 360 is I'm a role-playing or strategy with a story line person and it's odd but I've hit up the PS2 Tales of Vesparia we have to meet up somewhere. It's either that, Kingdom Hearts or our modded XBOX we have with old school NES and SNES games for my Final Fantasy original fix.

I'm too scared to mod my 360 because of not being allowed to play online once it's detected. Wasn't scared with the XBOX though go figure. If you know any PS3 role playing or strategy games, can you name drop? First person shooter I'm only getting into for him and the guys but I never said that. xD_

 
I don't have any RPGs for my PS3. I have a few for the PS2. Kingdom Hearts 1 & 2. Shadow of the Colossus is another one. I will call my friend that owns a 360 and get him to suggest some good titles.


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 26, 2009)

I finally quit playing Halo Wars coz it was getting annoying getting rushed by the Japs EVERY SINGLE FRICKIN TIME!
Good timing too as I had an exam the following week. 

I found out I had spent $2500 on make up at my Inglot store so he brings that up everytime he feels the need to buy a back up for the back up xbox.... 


Regarding acheivements, I gave up along time ago. He is up to 40,000 plus points and I am at the 9500 mark. 
I love how most games are CO-OP these days so we get to play together lol


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_I finally quit playing Halo Wars coz it was getting annoying getting rushed by the Japs EVERY SINGLE FRICKIN TIME!
Good timing too as I had an exam the following week. 

I found out I had spent $2500 on make up at my Inglot store so he brings that up everytime he feels the need to buy a back up for the back up xbox.... 


Regarding acheivements, I gave up along time ago. He is up to 40,000 plus points and I am at the 9500 mark. 
I love how most games are CO-OP these days so we get to play together lol_

 

What I get most annoyed with is on halo wars when the covenant team makes their prophet leader and immediately sends him to your base, shoots your buildings and when you attack he floats away for like 5 secs to regain his shield and comes back to harass you. Fuggin obnoxious.


----------



## User27 (Oct 26, 2009)

****


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 26, 2009)

girls i added those who have put up their gamertags. i am tkm81.
i could never compete with my partners gamer score, he has like 30,000. i only have like 2000!
DJ hero comes out here tomorrow!


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 27, 2009)

can anyone recommend a good website which has release dates for the xbox live arcade games??


----------



## Superkaz (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I'm too scared to mod my 360 because of not being allowed to play online once it's detected. Wasn't scared with the XBOX though go figure. If you know any PS3 role playing or strategy games, can you name drop? First person shooter I'm only getting into for him and the guys but I never said that. xD_

 
You will get detected and banned through playing burnt games that havent been verified. If you get a retail version through a site, aslong as its been verified (stealthed), they cant ban you.
We modded our box for the Gears of War 2 release that was leaked 3 weeks in advance. We were willing to take the chance for that lol And werent banned luckily.


I am playing borderlands at the moment with the partner but its not that exciting.
I have an essay to do so have been a good girl and hidden Tekken 6! LOL


----------



## MsHielo (Oct 30, 2009)

My poor X360 hasn't been played much lately, even though I've been itching to play more Tales of Vesperia. I'm having a few people over my apartment for a party soon, so maybe there will be some Rock Band or Soul Calibur 4 in my future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gamer Tag is: IntegraXAlucard


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsHielo* 

 
_My poor X360 hasn't been played much lately, even though I've been itching to play more Tales of Vesperia. I'm having a few people over my apartment for a party soon, so maybe there will be some Rock Band or Soul Calibur 4 in my future. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gamer Tag is: IntegraXAlucard_

 
i'll add you to my friends list!
i am tkm81 if anyone is interested


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 5, 2009)

Finally got around to playing more Tales of Vesperia... until about 5 this morning. Guess I lost track of time.


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

anyone got their eyes on anymore new games??


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 6, 2009)

dragon age origins looks pretty awesome. I just bought borderlands and am totally addicted. Y'all been playin the left for dead 2 demo?? I laughed my ass off when I got attacked by the 'jockey' zombie. When it attacks you it says "The jockey is riding (insert gamertag)" rofl. Can't wait to buy it. Hope they have some cool campaigns, blood harvest was awesome on l4d1.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 6, 2009)

Bf has a preorder in for Assassin's Creed 2, so we'll be checking that out when it comes out.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh! I can't believe I didn't see this thread before. Add me, if you want. My GT is Angry Parakeet.

I play mostly (J)RPG's and fighting games. Some action games, but I almost never play the real popular ones. I guess FPS games are just not my thing. 

I don't often get to play because of my work load lately, but I have been pretty into Magnacarta 2. I still really need to finish Tales.


----------



## blondegirl (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneDollarBuddha* 

 
_Oh! I can't believe I didn't see this thread before. Add me, if you want. My GT is Angry Parakeet.

I play mostly (J)RPG's and fighting games. Some action games, but I almost never play the real popular ones. I guess FPS games are just not my thing. 

I don't often get to play because of my work load lately, but I have been pretty into Magnacarta 2. I still really need to finish Tales._

 
i will add you!
I am tkm81.
i am into lots of music games but i like a variety of different games.


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't play much, but I watch! BF's been hooked on Borderlands since he got it a couple weeks ago. At least it's somewhat entertaining. I tried to play for a second and I just plain suck. All these triggers and buttons to shoot and aim and move around. Yeah...that's why I stick to my little Nintendo DS. I've been begging the bf for a wii for Christmas, but he's afraid I'll accidentally launch a nunchuck into his precious tv.


----------



## Superkaz (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I don't play much, but I watch! BF's been hooked on Borderlands since he got it a couple weeks ago. At least it's somewhat entertaining. I tried to play for a second and I just plain suck. All these triggers and buttons to shoot and aim and move around. Yeah...that's why I stick to my little Nintendo DS. I've been begging the bf for a wii for Christmas, but he's afraid I'll accidentally launch a nunchuck into his precious tv._

 
Awwww, Wii's are so much fun. Nothing beats having fun with your partner! Especially gaming together, what sane guy would complain!? 
You should get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill get one too lol

Ive heard that Nintendo made a few changes to improve the safety of their accessories.


----------



## blondegirl (Dec 26, 2009)

i am LOVING lips and the new downloads.
anyone else loving this game?


----------



## TheDiesel (Apr 29, 2010)

I apologize for the old thread revival. But curious if anyone still plays? Lately I've been playing a lot of MW2 or FFXIII. 

SuicidlGmmyBer if you'd like to add me


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2010)

I've played MW2 on my little brother's console, but I'm utterly obsessed with playing LOTR Conquest.


----------

